# Why?



## Rob Broad (Sep 7, 2004)

This is a question for all the seniors that are part of this area of MartialTalk.  Why did you chose kenpo and what made you stay in that art after you chose Kenpo.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 8, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> This is a question for all the seniors that are part of this area of MartialTalk. Why did you chose kenpo and what made you stay in that art after you chose Kenpo.


 For me, it was pure accident.  I was going to college playing football and  passed by this "Kenpo Karate" studio.  I drove past a few times before I finally  went in and inquired.......  I took a "5 lesson Introductory Course" and the  rest is history.  I was hooked!  

 Along the way I was exposed to many different  Martial Arts, Judo, Aikido, Shotokan, Shorei Ryu, several Kung Fu systems, Tae  Kwon Do, Hapkido, and others but could never tear myself away from the logic and organization of  American Kenpo.  I might add that all of my instructors were tremendous.  I hear many  horror stories and I feel so blessed to not have any. 

 :asian:


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 14, 2005)

Now that we have more advanced members on the board I will ask this question again in hopes of getting some more replies from people like Bob White, Doc and any of the other Seniors listed as part of this section.


----------



## Doc (Aug 15, 2005)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Now that we have more advanced members on the board I will ask this question again in hopes of getting some more replies from people like Bob White, Doc and any of the other Seniors listed as part of this section.


When I met Ed Parker at a local tournament/exhibition in Santa Monica Ca., I was a student of Grandmaster Ark Yuey Wong in the Los Angeles Chinatown. Everyone in the arts knew of Ed Parker and meeting him was a real honor. It was only later I found out that Mr. Parker too, had a student/teacher relationship with Ark Wong. When he invited me for a lesson, I was estatic. I showed up early, warmed up and was in a full sweat when he arrived. We went into his office and sat down and began to talk. He spoke to me of different ideas and principles. He talked about terminology and establishing common language for study and teaching. He began to explain to me things I had already learned, but had no sense of what they meant or how to apply them. My entire lesson consisted of enlightening conversation. I learned more from an hour conversation than all my previous training. Although I wasn't actually "sold" because Mr. Parker never ever charged me for lessons, I was definitely hooked - and I still am. Everything I do was initiated by him. Nothing new.


----------

